# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ju lutem!

## roni_s

Nese një automjet është duke levizë me shpejtësi 180 km/h , dhe një vozitës e ngas automjetin e tij pa e mbajtur timonin me duar për 2 ( dy) sekonda , atëher sa metra i ka kaluar vozitësi pa e mbajtur timonin ?


nese mundet dikush ta dije kete me duhet patjeter, ah kurre nuk ma ka dasht matematiken?

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Nese një automjet është duke levizë me shpejtësi 180 km/h , dhe një vozitës e ngas automjetin e tij pa e mbajtur timonin me duar për 2 ( dy) sekonda , atëher sa metra i ka kaluar vozitësi pa e mbajtur timonin ?
> 
> 
> nese mundet dikush ta dije kete me duhet patjeter, ah kurre nuk ma ka dasht matematiken?


Elementare:
Kthe 180km/h në m/s.
180 * 1000 / 3600 = 50 m/s.

Formula është:
*l=v*t* => l_= 50m/s që është shpejtësia me të cilën po lëviz * 2 sekonda që është koha që dhe ti më sipër =_ *100 metër ka bërë shoferi pa duar në timon.*

----------


## roni_s

> Elementare:
> Kthe 180km/h në m/s.
> 180 * 1000 / 3600 = 50 m/s.
> 
> Formula është:
> *l=v*t* => l_= 50m/s që është shpejtësia me të cilën po lëviz * 2 sekonda që është koha që dhe ti më sipër =_ *100 metër ka bërë shoferi pa duar në timon.*




bravo:

pritoja te llogaritja, ndoshta e kisha gjete ishte e veshtire pa formule

----------

